# se ha pasado por el forro de los huevos y de las huevas



## decomba3

Bonjour.

Que signifie exactement l'expression "pasar por el forro de los huevos y de las huevas"? ("pese a los argumentos de la RAE, el Gobierno* se ha pasado por el forro de los huevos y de las huevas* los detallados argumentos que se le presentaron")
Elle figure dans un article de _El Semanal_ qui parle de la _Ley contra la Violencia de Género_.

Merci.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Pasar por el forro* -> hacer caso omiso de algo, no hacer ningún caso.


----------



## decomba3

iMuchas gracias!

Me parecía que significaba eso pero prefería preguntarlo para estar seguro.


----------



## Cicerón

Hola decomba3. 

Lo que ha escrito Marcos es correcto, pero te recomiendo no usar esa expresión en un contexto formal porque puede sonar mal y un poco vulgar. 

Saludos.


----------



## pablo_40

En español es una expresión bastante vulgar. Yo tampoco la recomiendo.

Añadiría que además debe emplearse sólo con "huevos" , no se usa con el femenino "huevas". Lo que sí es frecuente es abreviarla como "se lo pasa por el forro" y se aplica normalmente a no respetar normas o reglas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hay quien, para no caer en la vulgaridad abierta de la que advierten con mucha razón *Cicerón* y *Pablo*, emplean un eufemismo diciendo "se lo pasan por el arco de triunfo". Personalmente, tampoco me gusta este eufemismo (y aviso que no soy remilgado).

Lo extraño es lo de los huevos y *las huevas*. Me recuerda mucho a lo de ciudadanos y ciudadanas, trabajadores y trabajadoras, etc., a mi entender recursos demagógicos de quienes están permanentemente en campaña electoral...   

saludos


----------



## steiner

Sí, lo de las huevas es sin duda una innovación de quien haya redactado la frase, que en realidad es "pasarse algo por el forro de los huevos" o "de los cojones" (con perdón), aunque es más habitual abreviarla en "pasarse algo por el forro", sin más, o "por el arco de triunfo". Todas son expresiones más bien vulgares, si usas alguna te recomiendo que te ahorres la mención a los huevos y sinónimos.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Yo jamás había oído lo del arco del triunfo, personalmente creo que prefiero parar la frase en el forro y ya está. Por cierto, habitualmente se oye más de los cojones, al menos por aquí.

Lo de añadir de las huevas sin duda es para dar aún más énfasis, y fijaos que añade el femenino (pudiendo añadir, por ejemplo, alguna otra parte del cuerpo cercana) por que está hablando de la violencia de género. ¿Y entonces por qué no usar "y del coño", por ejemplo? Por que también habla de la RAE y de saltarse sus normas... Está muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## decomba3

iMuchas gracias a todos!

Es importante para mí saber que no debe utilizarse en un contexto formal. Tengo que encontrar la expresión en francés que significa lo mismo en el mismo registro.
Estoy en una escuela de traducción, por eso necesito traducir lo que dice el autor, sea cual sea el lenguaje empleado. 

iMuchas gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Decomba*:
Después de todo lo dicho, la expresión en francés que más se acerca a la del autor, tanto en contenido como en forma, quizá sea "*se foutre éperdument*".

saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Il y a plus vulgaire en français et dans la ligne de l´expression espagnole:
- s´en battre les couilles

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## decomba3

Merci beaucoup!

Décidément, je suis gâté avec toutes ces aides!!!


----------



## yserien

Huevas : Masa oval que forman los huevos de ciertos peces(RAE)
Por ejemplo el caviar.


----------



## Anthos

Queridos colegas:
me huele a que el artículo tiene que ver con la tendencia imperante a creerse que uno de los modos de servir a los intereses de equiparación e igualdad consiste en, de cara a la galería, ponerlo todo siempre en masculino y en femenino (huevos y huevas, mesas y mesos, árboles y árbolas, etc), aunque después, en la cruel realidad, políticamente las verdaderas acciones para potenciar la equiparación no pasen del mero aspaviento (tanto en lo que se refiere a los casos más frecuentes y desatendidos de discriminación de la mujer -la laboral- como en lo que atañe a la discriminación del hombre -que la hay, por ejemplo, en la práctica judicial del divorcio o en la violencia de género sobre varones-). *Quizás en la traducción, si es así como presumo, se debería insistir en una expresión que recogiera ese matiz.* La RAE ha alertado en múltiples ocasiones contra el igualitarismo de boquilla. Ese que se dice para quedar bien, sin tener que pringarse lo más mínimo (la @ en las referencias a ambos sexos, tan habitual en los escritos filo-igualitaristas).
No estaría mal que Decomba3 nos diese contexto.
Perdonad el rollo.
Un saludo de fin de domingo (¡horror!).


----------



## chics

Anthos said:


> Queridos colegas:
> me huele a que el artículo tiene que ver con la tendencia imperante a (...) ponerlo todo siempre en masculino y en femenino (huevos y huevas, mesas y mesos, árboles y árbolas, etc)...
> *Quizás en la traducción, si es así como presumo, se debería insistir en una expresión que recogiera ese matiz*.


 
(Perdona que te corte el rollo  )

Precisamente la dificultad de nuestro amigo reside ahí, es difícil poner un femenino inventado a _les cuilles_... ya que lo lógico sería _les cuilles_! si al menos fuese un singular, para decir "_le_ couille et _la_ couille".

Me refiero a la expresión _s´en battre les couilles_ que dió Cintia&Martine.
​


----------



## decomba3

iHola!

Si queréis ver al articulo que el profesor dió a traducir, aquí es el link:
http://www.xlsemanal.com/web/firma.php?id_edicion=89&id_firma=664

Supprimió a algunas sentencias. 
Si quiero utilizar expresiones como "se battre les couilles" o "s'en foutre éperdument", tengo problemas porque necesito utilizar un pasado compuesto en francés y me parece que esas expresiones no se ponen en este tiempo. Se les utiliza en presente y en imperfecto.
No es un texto facíl de traducir.

iMuchas gracias a todos los miembros para sus consejos, explicaciones y ayudas!

iBuenas noches y hasta luego!

Olivier http://www.uned.es/psico-1-fundamentos-biologicos-conducta-I/tablon/articulos/0410semanal.htm


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tades, bonsoir,

Haber empezado por aquí decomba3  . EL CONTEXTO, lema de estos foros.
Efectivamente, _se (s´en) battre les couilles_ no suele emplearse en un pasado compuesto (sí en _imparfait_), pero no hay razón alguna para no poner s´en foutre/ s´en ficher en el pasado compuesto quizá añadiendo un complemento:
- il s´en est fichu éperduement

Tu as aussi, moins vulgaire:
- il s´en est soucié comme d´une guigne

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.D. Espero que vuelvas a darnos la solución propuesta por tu profesor


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Tenía que ser él! Pérez-Reverte. _"L'enfant terrible"_ de las letras españolas, miembro de la Real Academia Española (de la Lengua) para mayor gloria.

Pérez-Reverte, *Olivier*, siempre ha intentado escandalizar con sus escritos, cosa que no entiendo ya que no necesita eso para mantener el prestigio conseguido con sus numerosas y exitosas novelas. Bien podía ahorrarse muchas de sus manifestaciones en los artículos que escribe.

No obstante, yendo al fondo de tu problema, al escribir *"las huevas"* en su frase "*se ha pasado por el forro de los huevos y de las huevas"* solo ha querido _cachondearse_ de aquellos que, en sus discursos post-modernistas, con mejor intención que estilo, dicen lo de los _trabajadores y las trabajadoras_. 

Claro que a tí, ¡esto no te consuela porque tienes que respetar el texto original!

Te propongo: *"...le gouvernement.... s'en est foutu éperdument de..."* 

saludos


----------



## Gévy

Salut Olivier,

C'est vrai que le texte n'est pas simple à traduire.

_S'en battre les couilles_ n'est pas facile à placer dans une phrase comme celle-ci, la structure n'est pas très adaptée. Dommage parce que tu aurais pu te permettre d'en faire: "s'en battre les couilles et les ovaires". 

A moins de changer la sructure... Mais je ne vois pas trop comment m'y prendre.

Mais d'autres expressions pouraient peut-être pouvoir jouer aussi sur un éventuel pseudo- masculin/féminin qui donnerait vraiment le ton du texte. Omettre ce jeu, serait extrêment dommage, je parle de la traduction, bien sûr.

Je remets ici la partie de la phrase qui comporte l'expression et que j'ai recueillie du lien que tu nous as indiqué. 

_Pese a los argumentos de la Real Academia Española, el Gobierno del talante y el buen rollito, impasible el ademán, *se ha pasado por el forro de los huevos y de las huevas* los detallados argumentos que se le presentaron_... 

Il faut continuer à se creuser la tête, ça vaut le coup.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Je viens de parler avec mon cousin qui habite à Bordeaux et il me propose:

*S'en tamponner*, s'en moquer, s'en balancer, s'en foutre.

Il s'en tamponnent le coquillard et *la coquillarde*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-buenas,

Si sólo se trata de poner un femenino al lado de un masculino, también vale lo de "la guigne" ya que tiene su masculino: _guignon_. Y para hacerlo más vulgar se puede cambiar _soucié_ por _foutu_ o _fichu_.
- il s´en est fichu/foutu comme d´une guigne et du guignon

Pero ya no sé... 

Au revoir


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En numerosas ocasiones hemos dicho que hay que hacer las traducciones pensando más en el que te va a leer que en el que escribió. 

Los lectores de habla española -todos los que estamos participando en esta tertulia- hemos tenido dificultad en saber por qué el autor utilizó lo de huevos y huevas. Es más, estoy seguro que algunos todavía no lo tienen claro y que, incluso, los que creemos tenerlo claro podemos estar equivocados.

Creo que *Olivier* debe evaluar muy bien si debe poner una fórmula idéntica a la de Pérez-Reverte ya que quizá no sea de gran ayuda a los lectores franceses y les suma en una confusión innecesaria.

saludos y saludas


----------



## chics

Bueno, si lees el artículo verás que sólo habla de este tema. 

Resumo, dice que el término "violencia de género" no le gusta, puesto que en castellano _género _se refiere a un grupo de algo y no a lo que quieren decir: violencia entre _sexos_. Después se queja del uso reiterativo de _ellos y ellas_, cuando el _ellos_ (él solito) incluye a hombres y mujeres.

En Francia no existe una RAE (creo, ¿verdad?) pero sí se habla a veces de los nuevos nombres políticamente correctos para oficios, por ejemplo. En cualquier caso, opino que sólo leyendo el artículo ya se puede entender a qué viene la expresión. No les tratemos por tontos de entrada, y si algún forero francés lee el artículo ¡que opine, por favor!

Por cierto, la frase de huevos y huevas está en la cuarta línea de un artículo bien difícil.... ¿Puedo preguntar en qué curso estás, Decomba3?

Pues buenas noches ¡y buenos nochos!


----------



## decomba3

Estoy en mi cuarter año en la Escuela de Traducción e ínterpretación de Ginebra.
El curso es él de Traducción argumentada del español al francés.
Volveré al foro al fín del día.

iMuchas gracias a todas y a todos!

Saludos.

Olivier


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Esperamos con ansia, cuál sea la traducción de tu profesor y mientras aguardamos el superior criterio, seguiremos trabajando, pues no es menester que en la espera estemos tocándonos los huevos y las huevas, con perdón.


----------



## decomba3

iHola!

Chics, para contestar a proposito de un equivalente a la RAE, existe en Francia l'_Académie française _(http://www.academie-francaise.fr/). 

Continuré a trabajar sobre el texto mañana. No sé cuál expresión voy a utilizar. 
iMi curso empieza a las 16h15, lo que me deja tiempo! 
El profesor es muy exigente con nuestras traducciones. Le gustan las palabras y expresiones que no se utilizan mucho o que son idiomaticas. Las proposiciones de marcoszorrilla y de Cintia&Martine son interesantes.
No sé si vamos a corregir el texto Jueves o el próximo Martes. Pero les diré las soluciones (porque en traducción, no hay sólo una solución, sino muchas. Una traducción nunca es definitiva.).

iQuiero decirles _un très grand merci _a todas las miembras y todos los miembros!

iBuenas noches! y iHasta luego!

Olivier


----------



## decomba3

iHola!

Tengo la solución de mi profesor para la traducción de "se ha pasado por el forro de los huevos y de las huevas". Es: "s'en tamponner le coquillard et la coquillarde", como lo propusó alguien.
En mi primer versión, había elegido otra solución. El profesor nos dió nuestras traducciones la semana pasada y quería que hicieramos otra traducción. Para mi segunda versión, puse "s'en est tamponné le coquillard et la coquillarde". No puse ir al curso ayer pero los otros me han dicho la solución.
Por eso, quiero agradecer otra vez a todos los miembros que me ayudaron.
Mañana voy a ver la corrección del texto.

Saludos.

Olivier


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena y gracias por mantenernos al corriente!

saludos


----------



## decomba3

Una precisión: nuestro profesor (que también trabaja en una Organización Mundial) nos dió un consejo para cuando un traductor tiene que traducir una expresión muy vulgar o fuerte como pasarse por el forro... Más vale traducir con una expresión menos fuerte y menos vulgar que con una expresión que podría ser más vulgar o que podría chocar.

Saludos.

Olivier


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No soy ninguna autoridad en la materia pero estoy de acuerdo con tu profe, *Olivier*.
saludos


----------



## soy-yo

Je viens de lire toute cette discussion qui m'a bcp interressé, bien qu'elle date de 2006. J'ai eu besoin de traduire l'expression.

Tout compte fait, ce qui se passe c'est que les expressions comme celle-là n'ont pas la portée des notres.

Il n'est, je crois pas rare, me semble t-il, en Espagne d'entendre une dame, même agée, traité un homme de "huevon", "cojonudo", "la madre que lo pario" et autres expressions sans que celà choque tellement (ça prête plutot à rire). Alors que chez nous ...

Disons qu'en Espagne, elles ont perdu de leur intensité à force d'être employées.

Et donc, comme dit ton prof, mieux vaut alors prendre une expression plus cool pour ne pas prendre de risque.

Qu'en pense-tu ?

Salut



decomba3 said:


> Una precisión: nuestro profesor (que también trabaja en una Organización Mundial) nos dió un consejo para cuando un traductor tiene que traducir una expresión muy vulgar o fuerte como pasarse por el forro... Más vale traducir con una expresión menos fuerte y menos vulgar que con una expresión que podría ser más vulgar o que podría chocar.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Olivier


----------



## decomba3

Bonjour.

Effectivement, en français, une expression trop crue ne passe pas dans u texte tel qu'un article de journal. En fait, tout dépend du type de texte, du public qui lira la traduction, et de l'intuition du traducteur. Un traducteur doit être objectif et ne pas laisser ses sentiments prendre le dessus. 
Il faut effectivement rester un ton en deça et traduire en utilisant une expression ou un mot moins fort plutôt que risquer d'aller trop loin et de choquer ou de s'attirer des ennuis. Le traducteur est responsable de son travail et il n'y a pas toujours un réviseur qui passe derrière pour corriger.
Cela étant, il me semble que l'on est plus libres en traduisant un livre ou un film: si l'original est violent, vulgaire,... alors pas d'hésitations.
De toute façon, et pour conclure, si un traducteur reçoit un document à traduire, il peut demader à son commanditaire ce qu'il attend comme travail (traduction littérale, adaptation).

À bientôt.

Olivier


----------

